# Game 78: Bucks @ Heat (4/6 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, April 6, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade didnt practice today. I dont think he'll play in this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I doubt it too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MiamiHeraldHeat Miami Herald Heat
> D-Wade doubtful for tonight's game, says Erik Spoelstra. Will be a game-time decision.


..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It just became tougher, hopefully Miller can heat up for the playoffs...

:lol: did I really just say that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra says Dwyane Wade will not play tonight with James Jones likely to start in his place.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-0 Bucks run

Heat offense is off to a bad start 

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Michael Redd is still alive?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 turnovers already for the Heat.

This team can look so bad at times.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

slowwwwwwwwwwwwww start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, awful. 

Making the Bucks look like the Suns.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting killed my Mbah a Moute.

Seriously?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-15 after 1

Horrible 1st quarter. Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7 turnovers. Really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So when is the team with the worst offense in the league gonna start showing up? Bucks are hitting everything eight now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is going swell....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is so unathletic..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Hahaha Mario


I swear I saw that coming a mile away...

JJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice little run. Hope this woke them up.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

you know we are a bad offensive team but we are still a very good defensive team


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller is playing alright so far, that's all I'm really concerned about. Bosh is in a bit of a FT slump lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ fouled again shooting a 3 :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ getting fouled on a jumper is as automatic as Rio missing a fast break layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, gets blocked on a layup, misses a 3 on the same possession, then commits an offensive foul on the next offensive possession...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333

He finally gets his 1st FG


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey look Lebron has officially entered the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 8 straight Heat points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Joel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn Lebron would have made a poster out of someone if he caught that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A little late but Mike yet again missed a 3 when the crowd was about to erupt.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> A little late but Mike yet again missed a 3 when the crowd was about to erupt.


He's saving them all for the playoffs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad turnover while a player was going one way and the pass goes another way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-40 at the half

Ugly half for the Heat. Got better at the beginning and middle of the 2nd quarter, but then ended ugly once again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice block by Damp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333

3rd 3 in a row for the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many unforced turnovers tonight.

Knicks beat the Sixers. Sixers might just drop to 7 so ending up at 2 would be nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333

Wow, he was very well defended and still made it.

Its become a game of runs in this quarter


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is hitting some ridiculous shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller with 10 rebounds in 17 minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 11 rebounds for Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario. Gotta make that.

63-63 after 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Will someone make a three for this crowd please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with 2 offensive rebounds in a row and a putback


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joelllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flagrant foul 1 on Gooden

Only way to Stop JoRel!

:laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is off, but Joel is ON


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel is our second best player right now, that hurts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has played pretty awful tonight 

nice J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, Mario, Mario...

Almost forgot how frustrating he is to watch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rio has been a total disaster tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Friggin Mario


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh step your game up boi. FFS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio, 1-9? Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad shot by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh splash


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

chrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the steal and dunk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me Lebron is quick


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It was pretty cool to watch him flip the locomotive switch


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron Jaaaaaaaaaaaames


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Chris


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Drive it in Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Put Miller in Spo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course BJ hits that now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats right CB take it in


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh if you don't drive the ball I'm gonna sledge hammer your face.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Bibby has 5 to's? WTF man


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What's with Lebron and these weird floaters he's been shooting today


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh Delfino


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh Sucks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to gamble JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bucks have hit some big, late 3's while we've gone ice cold on open, mid range J's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is being played at Bucks pace.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well this is going to be a dumb loss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> What's with Lebron and these weird floaters he's been shooting today


Was wondering the same. Its an awkward looking half J, half runner from about 11 ft out. He hasnt gotten any calls inside but i'd still like to see him take it to Bogut's body.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rio+JJ 2/15
Bosh 6/15
8/30.

Way to step up boys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got a stop but then couldnt box them out..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah this is gonna be a bad loss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice, quick layup by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WOW how is that no FOUL rofl.

Oh they did call it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a pretty obvious foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL another Lebron no call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got a call on a drive. Finally.

And even that was late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing hell, offensive foul


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh come on what a stupid call


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bibby are you f'ing stupid?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how can you call that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New angle shows it was a foul.

Lebron had the lane earlier but waited too long.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Delfino is killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another big, late 3 by the Bucks. Unbelievable.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lols


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hate foreign players


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And the backbreaking trey. Like clockwork.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot by Lebron.

WTF did you draw up there, Spo?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Excellent execution


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Horrible shot by Lebron.
> 
> WTF did you draw up there, Spo?


nothing


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

When do the playoffs start? I'm tired of watching these dudes coast through games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, now you make a 3, Mike..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team takes way too many days off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> When do the playoffs start? I'm tired of watching these dudes coast through games.


1 week from Saturday.

Heat are setting themselves up for the hardest of all roads in the playoffs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Have to root for Chicago tomorrow.. ugh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 1 week from Saturday.
> 
> Heat are setting themselves up for the hardest of all roads in the playoffs.


The only real difference will be home court against the Celtics, which of course is a big deal. I consider the Knicks and Sixers to be equal first round opponents though. I don't think the Knicks will be able to handle playoff-level defense (or play it) and the Sixers weak shooting will be the death of them since it plays right into our defensive philosophy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

that delfino three was textbook late game miami heat defenive execution. i cant even imagine how many times weve given up that exact shot when a stop is needed. no way we should not have won this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're equal if they are healthy. The Sixers lost Lou Williams and Elton Brand is playing injured.

Playing them in the 1st rd and still having home court against the Celtics is the best road for the Heat.

Though saying that, this team plays so much better on the road.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> that delfino three was textbook late game miami heat defenive execution. i cant even imagine how many times weve given up that exact shot when a stop is needed. no way we should not have won this.


It's not even that difficult of an adjustment. Keep the same help defense in place except in the corners so you stop giving up literally the most efficient shot in basketball at the end of every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> that delfino three was textbook late game miami heat defenive execution. i cant even imagine how many times weve given up that exact shot when a stop is needed. no way we should not have won this.


Yup, kills us about 3 or 4 times every year. 

2 guys crashed in on little Brandon Jennings and left a deadly 3pt shooter in Delfino open. Weakside, corner 3's will always be open against this team, especially if your asking an unathletic guy like James Jones to crash inside on a cutter, then quickly turn and contest a 3pt shooter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> They're equal if they are healthy. The Sixers lost Lou Williams and Elton Brand is playing injured.
> 
> Playing them in the 1st rd and still having home court against the Celtics is the best road for the Heat.
> 
> Though saying that, this team plays so much better on the road.


Frankly I'm not worried about any of that. I've watched this team enough to know they have another gear defensively and that alone should be enough to take out the Knicks or the Sixers. They do play well on the road so I'm not TOO concerned about home court vs Boston. The half court execution (and chasing Ray Allen) is more important against them and we are going to have to be on point or it will be a lost series with or without HCA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yup, Ray Ray petrifies me.

That, and Bosh being a sooky la la against Garnett.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This team lost it's focus about a week ago. These games right now are almost pointless to watch. I'm not sure who cares less about home court right now. Us or the Celtics. That said, the game Sunday could be fun. I would assume we'll get up for that game...

I'd actually prefer not to have home court against the Celtics, because I think we can put the pressure on them by beating them in Boston in one of those first two games. This team plays better on the road anyways I think.

And I'm hoping we get the Knicks in the first round, because it would be satisfying to beat them down.

You still have no idea what this team is going to do in the playoffs by the way. Seems like we could win a title, or be out in the first round. That's the kind of team you get when you have three guys and no one else. If we get production and defense from our role players and Bosh, we'll win a title. If we don't, we'll probably have trouble with the Knicks, and get swept by Boston.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> This team lost it's focus about a week ago. These games right now are almost pointless to watch. I'm not sure who cares less about home court right now. Us or the Celtics. That said, the game Sunday could be fun. I would assume we'll get up for that game...
> 
> I'd actually prefer not to have home court against the Celtics, because I think we can put the pressure on them by beating them in Boston in one of those first two games. This team plays better on the road anyways I think.
> 
> ...


/thread


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Lebron was on teams that had the best record and did not reach the finals. I think Lebron has been coasting, waiting for the playoffs so him and Wade can go bizerk. I believe this Heat team will beat the Bulls in six games. The Bulls have know one to guard Wade.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Job said:


> Lebron was on teams that had the best record and did not reach the finals. I think Lebron has been coasting, waiting for the playoffs so him and Wade can go bizerk. I believe this Heat team will beat the Bulls in six games. The Bulls have *know *one to guard Wade.


*no

I really wish Miami would have won last night. I want the Bucks to have the best chances possible for the lottery.


----------

